# Men don't listen!!



## Dutch (Dec 20, 2006)

Wanda's dishwasher quit working so she called a repairman.  Since she had to go to work the next day, she told the repairman, "I'll leave the key under the mat. Fix the dishwasher, leave the bill on the counter, and I'll mail you a check."

"Oh, by the way don't worry about my bulldog Spike. He won't bother you.  But, whatever you do, Do NOT, under ANY circumstances, talk to my parrot!" "I REPEAT, DO NOT TALK TO MY PARROT!!!"

When the repairman arrived at Wanda's apartment the following day, he discovered the biggest, meanest looking bulldog he has ever seen.  But, just as she had said, the dog just laid there on the carpet watching the repairman go about his work.

The parrot, however, drove him nuts the whole time with his incessant yelling, cursing and name calling. Finally the repairman couldn't contain himself any longer and yelled, "Shut up, you stupid, ugly bird!"

To which the parrot replied, "Get him, Spike!"

See Men just don't listen.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 27, 2007)

Good One Dutch!


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Kinda sounds like me...... :oops:


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 27, 2007)

My problem would be talking to myself and getting the bird upset!


----------

